# Does chewing gum lower your anxiety?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Does chewing gum lower your anxiety?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

No it just makes my jaw ache


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

no. i love chewing gum though.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hm, not that I've noticed, no.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i don't know.

but i like chewing gum.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im not talking long term, but just as you are in the process of chewing it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ummmm, maybe, a little bit. When I'm nervous, I always feel like I have to do something, like put my hands in my pockets, or cross my arms, or pretend scratch my shoulder or something. I guess chewing gum kinda takes the place of that... :lol

Does that make any sense at all? Haha.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes, a little bit. But like njodis, twiddling with something in general distracts me and probably helps with the anxiety a little.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

When I chew gum (or eat food), I bite my cheek, so it increases my anxiety. If I could consume gum through a straw, I might enjoy it.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Yea it helps. When I am having an anxious moment, for me it helps to have something to do, no matter how small it is. I could fiddle with my keys and it will help my anxiety. Chewing gum helps, it's better than having nothing, but yea it doesn't help tremendously or anything.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Not for me I don't think.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i wouldn't go as far as saying it lowers my anxiety but it helps if i'm tense, and maybe it serves as a temporary stress reliever.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes. One of my symptoms is that I get nauseous and have an urge to throw up in certain situations when I'm nervous and chewing gum really does help with this.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It can by a few notches .


----------

